# I got to try out some new fog this weekend in my Swamp Creeper



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

It doesnt matter that it was 97 out its always a good time to test out some new fog! Check out my test for Creepin Fog from Master Fog with 20lbs of ice in my Swamp Creeper fog machine. I think my neighbors are getting used to this as none of them came running over to see where all of the smoke was coming from this time haha.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You better hope your house never catches on fire, because your neighbors will just think you're trying out another fog product and won't think of calling the fire department:jol:

That really does kick out some thick fog!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That looks so awesome! So you definitely recommend that brand of fogger? I am going to have to buy a decent fogger this year...I am so tired of the foggers that only last one season. (and I know that you have tried this one out a couple of times already this year and it looks like it works like a champ)


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> You better hope your house never catches on fire, because your neighbors will just think you're trying out another fog product and won't think of calling the fire department:jol:
> 
> That really does kick out some thick fog!


haha I know its a total "boy who cried wolf" scenario!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: That looks so awesome! So you definitely recommend that brand of fogger? I am going to have to buy a decent fogger this year...I am so tired of the foggers that only last one season. (and I know that you have tried this one out a couple of times already this year and it looks like it works like a champ)


Oh I love this thing but its one of the most expensive foggers out there! I got lucky when I bought this one that it really didnt cost me much out of pocket to buy thanks to winning some money at the show I was at. However yeah a good machine makes all of the difference in the world. 200-300 should buy you a really nice machine that will last and produce really nice levels of fog!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

BIGANT said:


> Oh I love this thing but its one of the most expensive foggers out there! I got lucky when I bought this one that it really didnt cost me much out of pocket to buy thanks to winning some money at the show I was at. However yeah a good machine makes all of the difference in the world. 200-300 should buy you a really nice machine that will last and produce really nice levels of fog!


I'll have to second this comment.

The difference in the amount of fog that the more "professional" level machines can produce is amazing.

I can say that I'm happy with the machine that I received from HalloweenFX, and if I recall correctly, that is the same place that BIGANT got his from.

The Swamp Creeper is really nice for it has it's own built-in chiller. I didn't need that so I went with the Powerblast to run through my own chiller.

I'm not affiliated with HalloweenFX in any way, just offering my recommendation for the products they supply.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

That machine puts ALOT of fog out in a hurry, very cool!
One day...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks BigAnt and Tokwik, your advice really helps.....now Tokwik, what kind of chiller do you have? I have the regular straightline cooler chillers but was thinking of building a 55 gallon garbage can chiller.... Still that Swamp Creeper looks sweeettt!!!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Thanks BigAnt and Tokwik, your advice really helps.....now Tokwik, what kind of chiller do you have? I have the regular straightline cooler chillers but was thinking of building a 55 gallon garbage can chiller.... Still that Swamp Creeper looks sweeettt!!!


I built a reverse vortex chiller last year that holds just over 100lbs of ice. It seems to be working well with the new fogger.
I almost went with the swamp creeper, but the powerblast fit my needs a little better. Can't really go wrong with either of them.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Awsome!


----------

